# Aquascaper in Focus: Diego Sandoval



## hooha

This month's featured aquascaper is Diego Sandoval. Residing in Spain, Diego has made a prolific amount of stunning "pico" aquariums. His works have been gracing our forum over the past few months.










* Tell us a little about yourself. *

Hi, my name is Diego Sandoval. I was born may 22, 1960 in a small town called Barqueros, in the province of Murcia, Spain.
My nickname in most forums is "barqueros".
I am a truck driver who started working all through Europe, a job that did not give me much time for other hobbies like drawing, going to movies, and aquariums. In 1992 I found a job as a truck driver, but this time only in Spain. This allowed me more time to start a planted tank. In 2005, because of a traffic accident, I started a new stage in my life working only in the province. This allowed me to get more serious into planted tanks as I had more free time.
I like to draw, especially caricatures of people. Here are some of the drawings I have made of some of my fellow Spaniard forum friends:




























*You certainly have a gift for art. Has that helped you in your aquariums?*

Talented artist? Thank you very much. Aquarium keeping I believe can help us in many ways. When creating "something from nothing", it is always good having experience before with other things like drawing, making minature models, painting etc. When you create a mini-aqarium, the steps are more or less the same - layout/design, key elements/focal points of the composition, great detail, and finally working with the small details that give the finished retouching necessary for our work. to resemble what we have tried to recreate from scratch.

My inspiration:
Undoubtedly the greatest sources of inspiration are in the Nature, here you are some pictures that could serve as a model:































































*How did you get into aquariums, and planted aquaria in particular?*

Initially I was only interested in fish, specifically Tanganika fish. My aquariums were only made with stones, driftwood and not a single plant as it was too difficult to maintain them with these type of fish. One day, I had the idea to set up a 60 liter aquarium for Aspistogrammas and started to get interested in planted tanks. Later on I made a 340 liters aquarium and a couple of other sizes.

This is my 340-liter tank:









My 54-liter:









*You have made many stunning "pico" aquariums. What got you interested in these very small aquariums?*

The first time that I got interested in mini-aquariums was when one day I saw a 'mini' which was a transparent container where birds drank water. It said ' the world's smallest aquarium'. I liked it so much that I started to try the minis. For example:

Some "mini-aquariums":






















































Here is a step by step of one of my minis:







































































































































*What is your maintenance and fertilizing routine for these aquariums?*

50% water changes every three to four days. I use liquid fertilizer onece a week, Some of the minis have CO2.

*What are your favorite books? Movies? Music? Games? Foods? Beverages? Dessert? Vacation spot?*

I like Stephen King and horror novels (HP LOVECRAFT). I also like horror movies and playing horror games.

Here is a sample of my movie collection:









Some of my favorite games that I share with one of my two daughters:









Music wise, I like rock, heavy metal, punk, reggae, etc. Here is a simple of my music: 









*"How horrible"  Have your daughters shared your aquarium hobby as well?*

I have two daughters, 19 and 17 years old. Both like animals, but the oldest likes aquariums more. And she helps me at times, she takes care of them when I'm not home, feed the fish, cleaning the aquariums, etc, But they have not made any mini-aquariums yet. Maybe some day, but at the moment they are more occupied in things typical of their age: going out, dancing, etc...

*I cherish even more now the fact that my 6 year old daughter still likes her aquariums!*

*Do you have any tips for the aspiring aquascaper?*

My only advice is to be original and be patient; in the end you will be rewarded.

*Do you have any "regular-sized" aquascapes you'd like to share?*

This aquarium is not finished. I have had lots of problems with algae and I have had to replant it numerous times. At the moment, I am waiting for some plants to finish it. I still do not know if this will be the final layout.



















With a change in lighting, 50 W for 54 liters:









*Do you have a favorite aquascape that you've created? *

Right now, my favotite one is this 5 liter mini-aquarium: 









Currently:









And this one is my Sulawesi biotope. It is not a great work, but I'm in love with the inhabitants, Caridina sp. "Cardinal".









Some inhabitants:


















*If you were stranded alone on an island and could have 3 things with you, what would they be?*

It is very difficult to choose only three things, maybe something more like 3,000,000. One of them would be a pencil, so I do not get bored.

*Thanks for the interview! Keep us posted on your great aquariums!*

(editor's note: Thanks to milalic for the execellent translation from Spanish)


----------



## rahamen

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

An interesting interview to know better to Diego.

Congrats


----------



## diego

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Thank you Rahamen , and thank for all APC staff and Hooha for their patience in translating this interview.
Thank you very very much.
*****************************
Gracias a todos los miembros del staff de APC y en especial a EFREN (HOOHA) por su paciencia de traducirme las preguntas.
Muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## Nico Luchoro

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Very good diego, gives taste to see someone with a life normal to do aquariums as spectacular as these, assurance that daras example to many people ready to imitate yourself I include in this list.

A greeting friend

muy buen reportage diego


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Very interesting to know more about you and your tanks. Your minis are amazing and now I see that your larger tanks are just as wonderful. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## Alberto Sosa

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Hola paisano.

Me alegro verte por estos lares.

No te conocía. ¿Te mueves por algún foro español?.

Enhorabuena por tus trabajos.

Alberto Sosa


----------



## Nico Luchoro

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Diego se mueve por todos los foros, no para quieto xD


----------



## Spelvin

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Congratulations Diego !!!!

Best Regards, 
Spelvin.

Pd. Si señor !!! cuanto me alegra ver este post. Mi mas sincera enhorabuena, así se hacen las cosas.
Un abrazo, JM.


----------



## ShinLi

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Wow, I didn't even know it was possible to create such mini-tanks. I didn't even realize they were that tiny until I got at the picture of you holding one. That is amazing! I love each and every one of them. You do amazing work!

Congrats ^^!


----------



## Aqualike

*Re: Aquascaper in Focusiego Sandoval*

Great job !!!!


----------



## diego

Nico gracias
Thank you very much for your words Tex
Alberto Sosa , i am for almost all the forums of Spain, Aquaesfera, El acuario, Acuario.es,El alquimista, Acuario Gallego and Todofauna, these two last ones as if it was my house.
Regards
********************************************
Hola Alberto Sosa estoy por casi todos los foros de España , Aquaesfera ,El acuario,Acuario.es,El alquimista , Acuario gallego y Todofauna , estos dos ultimos como si fuera mi casa.
UN saludo


Spelvin I am glad to find you here, thank youvery much
Regards
*******************************************
Spelvin ,me alegra encontrarte por aqui , muchas gracias ,amigo
Saludos.

Shinli ,Aqualike ,thank you very much:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## amano101

I love your mini tanks. That 5 liter is amazing. I don't see "Dead Space" in your horror games. It is a must have and my personal favorite.


----------



## diego

Hey!! THANK YOU amano101 .
Yeeeeesssss!!! Dead Space are great game , already I have it in my collection of horror games . The photos only there is a small sample ,but they are not all my games, music and movies of my collection,I have many more.
regards


----------



## LuisVillalobos

Pretty nice tanks


----------



## diego

Thank you Luis
______________________________
Gracias Luis , disculpa mi tardanza en contestarte.


----------



## CrimsonTsavo

I just adore all of your little tanks. They have inspired me to set up a few for my kitchen! Even my husband likes them.


----------



## diego

Thank you very much , CrimsonTsavo , I am glad that my small tanks will help you to decorate your kitchen :yo: :tea:


----------



## mobot

hola diego.
me encanta como capturas un trozo de naturaleza en un aquario tan pequeño, me conviertes en un pequeño pez. lo interesante es comprender que es igual a tamaño mayor, los mismos conceptos de espacio y escala so mutos. Yo acabo de meterme en esto de los aquarios, solo llevo en esto un par de meses, y me encanta ver lo que otras personas estan haciendo.
mi unica pregunta es como fertilizas las plantas y como las das co2?


----------



## diego

MOBOT Hello, excuse my delay, thank you very much for your feedback. The smaller tanks fertilized with the complete liquid fertilizer, a few drops every three or four days with each water change, the co2 only one I give the home method, yeast and sugar.
greetings

---------------------------------------------------------


Hola mobot , disculpa mi tardanza , muchas gracias por tus comentarios . Los acuarios mas pequeños los fertilizo con abono liquido completo , unas gotas cada tres o cuatro dias con cada cambio de agua , el co2 solo le doy a alguno con el metodo casero, con levadura y azucar.
un saludo


----------



## Dabolox

Diego your tanks are great... so natural...


----------



## popomon

you are truly an artist my friend. i dont know if this is "offensive", (i think of it as a compliment) but you kinda look like the guy on iron man  Keep up with your pico tanks, ever think of reefs? would love to see one as small as your planted nanos


----------



## NefTaLo

Diego Your works are amazing, i hope see the new proyect. thank you. and thx for the interview.


----------



## Anthonywesty

Nunca me imagine que hubieran aquariums plantados tan pequeños. Pero es precioso felicidades!!!


----------



## diego

Dabolox ,popomon ,Neftalo and Antonywesty , thank you very much.
One of the very small tanks , A hood of the test of co2 of JBL


----------



## popomon

all i can say my friend is "wow"


----------



## diego

Thank you popomon:yo:


----------



## sumer

I've seen his work earlier. Tried a pico after I saw his small tanks. Great.


----------



## Takeli

I can't open the pics...why? Help appreciated


----------

